# Craftsman bench-top drill press



## dthompson (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anybody have this 10" model? If so, how do you like it. The reviews are mixed. 

I see many have the larger 12" model. Perhaps I should just go for that one at $90 more... any other suggestions?

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I have the 12" one and I sure like it,,,I like the digital read out the most..

I think Corey has the 10" one..

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/5368-new-drill-press.html

===============


dthompson said:


> Does anybody have this 10" model? If so, how do you like it. The reviews are mixed.
> 
> I see many have the larger 12" model. Perhaps a should just go for that one at $90 more... any other suggestions?
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

dthompson said:


> Does anybody have this 10" model? If so, how do you like it. The reviews are mixed.
> 
> I see many have the larger 12" model. Perhaps I should just go for that one at $90 more... any other suggestions?
> 
> ...


Dave, my advise, go with the 12 inch, for the money there is a lot of difference, quill travel for one. The 12 inch is just better made and if it had been available when I bought mine I would have gotten it. 

Corey


----------

